# What should I put on my boarding flyer?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm making up a new flyer to put up at feed stores ect... for my boarding business. I want about 5 bullet points to list.... which ones should I list... here are some examples:

All new private facility
All new and safe horse fencing
160 x 170 outdoor arena
50 ft. extra tall custom round pen
Farrier and worming services included
12x12 matted stalls with fans
excellent care
training and lessons also available
Strategy feed and quality hay provided


?????


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you should bullet all of those points. It is great features that may set you apart from an add posted next to yours


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would say excellent individual care..or something like that.

I would put something about turnout (individual, groups) and then if they're in pens, paddocks or pastures


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Yea you defiantly need an individual care point, maybe add it to your worming one or something.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i'd put up some flyers at any local tack shops, vet offices, pet shops, and online sites like Craigslist. and you could also tell the farriers in the area. pretty much any place that might get traffic from horse or animal lovers.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

forgot to mention, classified ads in the paper or bargain post might not be a bad idea.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

How about this? Instead of mentioning the turn out I posted a picture of it. P


----------

